# Nose Rub



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

One of my green and black auratus has a sore from nose rub, it is a wildcaught so I expected that. Until I can get some medicine from dr. frye, should I use polysporin or neosporin or something?


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Neosporin is what my vet has told me to use. It worked when I had tree frogs with nose rubs. Just apply it very lightly.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wish I had known that before I ordered the medicine from dr. frye but I will compare the ingredients in the stuff I got from Dr. fye and neosporin and see if their the same.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What do you have on the way? The stuff I got from Dr. Frye in the past worked great on the spots my Azureus had. They got better, and have been breeding. Good luck...


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah my vet sold me a bunch of tubes of antibiotic ointment that works on wounds and eye infections and it has the exact same ingrediaents as Neosporin. Luckily it wasn't expensive and I prefer to have the smaller tubes.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have some topical cream coming, it should be here tommorow.


----------

